# Wrong way Hitchhiker lol



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

: ) That's cute!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Hehe, aww.  That's adorable. Ride the snail, ride the snail!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

did he make it the full 8 seconds?


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Well she stayed for awhile. I'm sure it was more than 8 seconds but she used both hands. Lol
Silly critters. The babies ride the snails too. Lol


----------

